# rear seat dimensions



## rentguy (Oct 24, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the rear seat leg room dimension is on a 1968 or 69 GTO? What is important, is how wide the gap is between the drivers seat and and the back seat with the front seat fully pushed back. I am 6'4" and want to know if someone can fit in the back for a short ride. I can't seem to find the specs on the web.


----------

